# Where to buy Kingston weather rock.



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

Hopefully in the right section, I'm a salty, but setting up a tank for a friend which is cichlids. Any insight on where to buy would be great.
Thx


----------



## garwood (Oct 27, 2012)

do you mean frontanac weathered rock. if so most landscaping stores carry it


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

Thank you !!


----------

